# Co2 Equipment



## vs5295 (Mar 21, 2011)

Possibly looking to setup a 125g planted aquarium in a month or so, just want to get all my facts right and start planning.

Where can i find all the Co2 equipment needed ?

For lighting i have the Marineland SingleBright LED.

What other requirements are needed for a planted aquarium.

Thanks in advance.


----------

